# Worst technology/inventions of all time?



## PyramidSmasher (Mar 23, 2011)

Laserdisk


----------



## jymellis (Mar 23, 2011)

actually they beat the shit out of vhs and where available before dvd. whats the problem?


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 23, 2011)

i can do you one better:


----------



## emperor_black (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## PyramidSmasher (Mar 23, 2011)

jymellis said:


> actually they beat the shit out of vhs and where available before dvd. whats the problem?



^^ I feel like we're about to have a huge argument and then get this thread locked over laser disks.


----------



## GATA4 (Mar 23, 2011)

I can just imagine the filming the beginning part of that commercial:

"Okay, Sally, just sit at your desk and pretend like you're having a scholarly, professional conversation with John. All right, John, get real close to Sally and then at any random point during the conversation, obviously glance toward her breasts......okay, that was all right. Glance like you mean it though! GET AN EYEFULL OF THOSE TITTAYS! And Sally, look offended when John stares down your cleavage...make it to where things get really awkward......good take. Let's go home people."


----------



## Labrie (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Chelseadevil21 (Mar 23, 2011)

The Shake Weight for obvious reasons


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 23, 2011)

The internet...?


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 23, 2011)

^ That's awesome... Wtf are you talking about? 

In light of the post above me I retract my previous statement.


----------



## Randy (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 23, 2011)

Speed cameras:






It's been statistically proven that they don't save lives and they're an excuse for the government to con money out of people. And they piss off thousands and thousands of people throughout the UK.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 23, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Speed cameras:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, yeah.


----------



## Razzy (Mar 23, 2011)

Randy said:


>




I'd play a show with that. It looks easier than spinning my hair.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 23, 2011)

Razzy said:


> I'd play a show with that. It looks easier than *whipping *my hair.


Fix'd.


----------



## Randy (Mar 23, 2011)

A chiropractor's dream.


----------



## Double A (Mar 23, 2011)

The fucking gyro bowl is the worst. If your kid can't manage to learn how to not spill shit then take evolution into your own hands.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 23, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Speed cameras:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So depending on who you are they're the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 23, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> So depending on who you are they're the best thing since sliced bread.



Good point well made


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Mar 23, 2011)

The swing wing made me die. This is officially you laugh you lose from now on.


----------



## Blake1970 (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## The Reverend (Mar 23, 2011)

For me, it's a close call between nuclear weapons and Bluetooth headsets. Both are extremely destructive in varying ways.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 23, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Speed cameras:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because getting money from people breaking the law is conning them...

Normally stuff like red light cameras reduce the amount of infractions in the intersection. Everywhere but where I live where they generate continuous income. People here don't learn, so their operation doesn't cost money. 

If you choose to break the law, you accept the consequences of fines, regardless of how they are administerred. You have the staggering option of not breaking the law (shocking I know). 




Winner so far, Swing wing, followed by the boob apron.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 23, 2011)

I've never had an issue with speed cameras, because I don't drive over the speed limit. I can't see the argument against them. It certainly makes me take notice of my speed when I get near one.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 23, 2011)

Blake1970 said:


>


----------



## Threex4 (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## soliloquy (Mar 23, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Because getting money from people breaking the law is conning them...
> 
> Normally stuff like red light cameras reduce the amount of infractions in the intersection. Everywhere but where I live where they generate continuous income. People here don't learn, so their operation doesn't cost money.
> 
> ...



idk, i mean mississauga has about 40% or more of its major intersections with these cameras. and since they went up, there have been more and more accidents and more people are breaking red lights as those cameras are a bit draconian. i mean, people are being forced to SLAM on their brakes just so they dont break the light. in doing so, they cause numerous accidents. and canadian winters dont help either...

and if thats not the case, and they realize that they cant stop in time, they speed up, again, forcing them to break the light...

and if they do break the light accidentally(maybe they were distracted for some stupid reason), the flash in their rare view mirror doesn't help either as it can cause momentary blindness or more panic...


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 23, 2011)

Threex4 said:


>


Let the neg rep flow like waterfalls!


----------



## Randy (Mar 23, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


>




Oh, what fun is there in that Mr. Serious-answer Pants?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 23, 2011)

Randy said:


> Oh, what fun is there in that Mr. Serious-answer Pants?


----------



## Skanky (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, cell phones.

Yeah, I know there are times when it's quite an advantage to have them (for example, in case of emergencies), but overall I think they suck.


Were things REALLY that bad prior to their widespread use? No, not really. 
At least we didn't have boneheads trying to talk/text while driving.
Not to mention idiots who feel the need to answer calls / text / email while in the movie theater.
Oh and the best part - now you're paying at least DOUBLE for a phone service that is most of the time incredibly inferior in quality. Dropped calls, lag, distortion, etc. 

Oh and texting - you all do realize that this "service" costs the phone companies absolutely NOTHING. And I don't mean "a very miniscule amount", I mean it doesn't cost them a SINGLE PENNY. You could be texting continuously and it would not use any more bandwidth than your phone sitting idle.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 23, 2011)

Skanky said:


> Yes, cell phones.
> 
> Yeah, I know there are times when it's quite an advantage to have them (for example, in case of emergencies), but overall I think they suck.
> 
> ...




tell this guy cellphones are stupid 






(guy from 127 hours)

but i do agree with you, cellphones are the demise of humanity...


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 23, 2011)

^^ I don't know how I overlooked my cell phone rage when I came to this thread. Them paired with MP3 players have created a generation that simply cannot pay attention. I own neither of these items for obvious reasons.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Mar 23, 2011)

awww man, but i cant make a booty call and ask for a nakie pic from a girl on a pay phone


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 23, 2011)

^All praise pay phones.


----------



## flo (Mar 23, 2011)

Can't decide,
Facebook or Twitter


----------



## espman (Mar 23, 2011)

flo said:


> Can't decide,
> Facebook or Twitter


Both


----------



## Deadnightshade (Mar 23, 2011)

flo said:


> Can't decide,
> Facebook or Twitter



Twitter,cause it's just a fuckin one trick pony and you know what?Ponies are are for kids.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## ddtonfire (Mar 23, 2011)

Dildos and vibrators. It keeps us real men from getting some.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 23, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> idk, i mean mississauga has about 40% or more of its major intersections with these cameras. and since they went up, there have been more and more accidents and more people are breaking red lights as those cameras are a bit draconian. i mean, people are being forced to SLAM on their brakes just so they dont break the light. in doing so, they cause numerous accidents. and canadian winters dont help either...
> 
> and if thats not the case, and they realize that they cant stop in time, they speed up, again, forcing them to break the light...
> 
> and if they do break the light accidentally(maybe they were distracted for some stupid reason), the flash in their rare view mirror doesn't help either as it can cause momentary blindness or more panic...



As a yellow light means 'stop safely if you can' if people didn't drive like idiots and stopped being in such a rush they would not cause trouble. It is like the 'all red' portion of the lights. That never used to be in place, but they thought it would reduce accidents by adding it (so there was a period with no traffic). Initially it made a different, then people learned and started to take advantage of it and in the end nothing was changed. 

The larger problems with speeding in non-rural/urban roads is the highways are designed for greater speeds than they are legislated for safe travel. You design a freeway at 130 km/h typically, then you get 100 or 110 slapped on it and people feel as they can safely go faster (as they can). This doesn't help the problem of people wanting to drive faster everywhere though.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Mar 23, 2011)

ddtonfire said:


> Dildos and vibrators. It keeps us real men from getting some.









Haven't you learnt anything from Matrix?


----------



## ddtonfire (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey now, I thought this thread was _worst_ technology/inventions of all time!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## PyramidSmasher (Mar 23, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


>



are you shitting me?


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 23, 2011)

Blake1970 said:


>



Damn you for beating me to it!
When this guitar was unveiled, I hadn't been that shocked since September 11th 2001. How the fuck are you supposed to start a music revolution with a limited edition guitar as opposed to a mass produced guitar?! Gibson got a revolution though, and it was full of people switching to PRS.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 23, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> When this guitar was unveiled, I hadn't been that shocked since September 11th 2001.


----------



## Razzy (Mar 23, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


>


 
+1

Something isn't funny to joke about until after 23 years. 13 1/2 more years to go dude.


----------



## Cadavuh (Mar 23, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Speed cameras:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These cameras placed at intersections here have decreased traffic accidents at said intersections by over 90%, sir.


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm not joking. I honestly hadn't been that shocked since then. I still wasn't as shocked as I was on 9/11 though, but still fucking shocked!


----------



## stryker1800 (Mar 23, 2011)

Skanky said:


> Yes, cell phones.
> 
> Yeah, I know there are times when it's quite an advantage to have them (for example, in case of emergencies), but overall I think they suck.
> 
> ...



Those people would more than likely do stupid things while driving(I fit this category I text and drive a lot lol), or be inconsiderate asses without cellphones. I cant comment on the price comparison between landlines and cellphones but i will say my cellphones call quality is just as good as my parents landline. I whole heartedly agree about the cost of texting though.


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 23, 2011)

The internal combustion engine. It's helped humanity achieve a great many things, but it's gotten us addicted to oil, and it will be our downfall.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 23, 2011)

Adult Swim Video : Tim and Eric Awesome Show Great Job! : Numbers Just for Men

Adult Swim Video : Tim and Eric Awesome Show Great Job! : Cinco MIDI Organizer

Adult Swim Video : Tim and Eric Awesome Show Great Job! : My New Pep-Pep

Adult Swim Video : Tim and Eric Awesome Show Great Job! : D&#039;Ump


----------



## Van (Mar 23, 2011)

Randy said:


>




that could definitely help with my windmilling technique every headbanger should get one


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 23, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Adult Swim Video : Tim and Eric Awesome Show Great Job! : Numbers Just for Men
> 
> Adult Swim Video : Tim and Eric Awesome Show Great Job! : Cinco MIDI Organizer
> 
> ...


 
I agree, Tim and Eric Awesome Show is a *terrible* invention.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 23, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I agree, Tim and Eric Awesome Show is a *terrible* invention.



It's a fantastic invention. Since this thread is a mix of jokes and seriousness, I thought I'd add joke inventions.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 23, 2011)

stryker1800 said:


> Those people would more than likely do stupid things while driving(I fit this category I text and drive a lot lol)



I a smidgen from neg repping you on character alone, but I will be merciful and merely rebuff you. Stop texting while driving before you kill or maim yourself or someone else. Keep your eyes on the freaking road, that is what matters. You aren't doing the world any favours by acting stupidly. We have enough of those who do it unwittingly.


----------



## stryker1800 (Mar 23, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> I a smidgen from neg repping you on character alone, but I will be merciful and merely rebuff you. Stop texting while driving before you kill or maim yourself or someone else. Keep your eyes on the freaking road, that is what matters. You aren't doing the world any favours by acting stupidly. We have enough of those who do it unwittingly.



So you're telling me you don't do a single thing except drive when you're in the car? A distraction is a distraction, it doesn't matter if i occasionally glance at my phone, or am doing anything else while driving for that matter. It only takes a second of distraction.

I'm really not trying to start an argument with you, it just annoys me a bit that Texting/talking on the phone while driving are targeted when there are many other things that can cause just as serious issues. 

Night shift workers are a good example, it doesn't matter how long you work the night shift you never get to the point where you get the same quality sleep as if you slept at night like a normal person.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 23, 2011)

stryker1800 said:


> So you're telling me you don't do a single thing except drive when you're in the car? A distraction is a distraction, it doesn't matter if i occasionally glance at my phone, or am doing anything else while driving for that matter. It only takes a second of distraction..



That is it. The issue is not so much your hands as the mental focus breach. A blue tooth headset/wired headset is no better than talking on a phone in your hand while driving. The risks are identical, one of my wifes professors was doing this research years ago before legislature was passed (which politicians duly ignored). You don't need to be doing anything else except driving, contrary to what people want to do. If everyone paid attention ( a rare skill nowadays) there would be a whole lot less shit out there.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Mar 23, 2011)

Autotune.


----------



## Variant (Mar 24, 2011)

As a product designer myself, I'm gonna throw this out out there:







*Coil-top stoves!!!* 

Fine for their time, but the fact that these fucking things have not been legislated out of existence is beyond me. You can't even buy a car, no matter how cheap, without power windows and keyless entry anymore, yet this dickhole-raping, pieces of dogshit have been in _*every apartment & house*_ I've lived in for the last decade plus.  They need to go away.


----------



## Razzy (Mar 24, 2011)

metal_sam14 said:


> Autotune.


 
1/10 Troll

How would Rebecca Black have ever unleashed "Friday" on the world without it?


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 24, 2011)

Acoustic version proves she don't need no autotunes. 

Autotune was a good invention (I believe it was only a bi-product of sonar tech) but became horrible when adapted to be used the way it is today.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Mar 24, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> Acoustic version proves she don't need no autotunes.
> 
> Autotune was a good invention (I believe it was only a bi-product of sonar tech) *but became horrible when adapted to be used the way it is today.*



This is closer to what I meant, should have elaborated, my bad


----------



## GATA4 (Mar 24, 2011)

I dig autotune. Kanye West fucking REPS THAT SHIT. and who could forget "I'm On a Boat"?

I would probably have to say that in-car remotes for stereos/entertainment systems are worthless...they're bound to get lost or broken, they're just as distracting, and they are the epitome of fail.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 24, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I've never had an issue with speed cameras, because I don't drive over the speed limit. I can't see the argument against them. It certainly makes me take notice of my speed when I get near one.



You may have noticed the speed limits in the UK are stupidly low in places, and they are getting lower. No study yet has satisfactorily proved that they reduce accidents, in fact the ones that the government has paid for have shown that accident black spots are still black spots and in some cases they have gotten worse since the cameras went up. Whoops. As long as the government are getting their pockets filled, it's ok

Don't believe what the government tells you, speed is not a major causative factor in most accidents, the number of accidents caused by someone losing control of their vehicle at speed. Most accidents in the UK are caused by people not using their mirrors, tail-gating on high speed roads and not paying attention to driving (using phones, putting on make-up, smoking, eating and drinking at the wheel etc), except there is not a camera that can be put up to constantly monitor these offences - and they are illegal offences, so it doesn't suit the governments income-generating agenda to say "We know speed is not the cause of accidents, factors X,Y and Z are much more important", because their income from scameras would be even more dubious.

The constant battering of the "Speed kills" message from the government and anti-motoring extremist groups like BRAKE! have destroyed common sense in the UK driver. The number of people who say "I don't speed, I'm a safe driver" while continuing to drive in an appalling fashion because they are poorly educated and unaware of what really causes death on the road is sickening. But like I say, the government's income from speed cameras is counted in millions of pounds every year, why would they want to stop that?


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah, most people (from my observation) don't get too ridiculous with speed, but they still drive like assholes. Drivers' education is pretty terrible. I strive to be conscious of others and exercise patience when driving, but I honestly expect the same from very few people.



ddtonfire said:


> Dildos and vibrators. It keeps us real men from getting some.



Uh-oh. ITT: Castration anxiety.



ZEBOV said:


> The internal combustion engine. It's helped humanity achieve a great many things, but it's gotten us addicted to oil, and it will be our downfall.



+ 0.5; I think that it's more about oil and motor monopolies that force the consumer to live with inefficient and expensive transportation.


----------



## Hallic (Mar 24, 2011)

People driving cars. Serriously? automate that shit


----------



## Skanky (Mar 24, 2011)

Variant said:


> As a product designer myself, I'm gonna throw this out out there:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You're a product designer? Cool. What type of stuff do you do (I'm an M.E. / Designer).

And yeah, I hate electric stoves with a passion too. They use an enormous amount of energy, take too long to heat up, take too long to cool down, and are hard to cook with. Plus, they will eventually burn out and need to be replaced.

I'll throw this one out there now for discussion:


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 24, 2011)

10 of the Dumbest Gadgets Ever Made - Oddee.com


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 24, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> It's a fantastic invention. Since this thread is a mix of jokes and seriousness, I thought I'd add joke inventions.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 24, 2011)

Hallic said:


> People driving cars. Serriously? automate that shit


 
See... Planes, trains and subaways... Although I suppose SOMEONE still has to drive those... 

Yea I guess you're right


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 24, 2011)

Vista, and anything since. Yeah I'm a macfag, big whoop wanna fight about it?


----------



## synrgy (Mar 24, 2011)

GATA4 said:


> I would probably have to say that in-car remotes for stereos/entertainment systems are worthless...they're bound to get lost or broken, they're just as distracting, and they are the epitome of fail.



Actually, I use mine pretty frequently _because_ it only has a few buttons which I have memorized by touch, which means I can keep my eyes on the road and my hand in my lap -- as opposed to extended as it would be if I were reaching for the buttons on the stereo, which I'd have to look at to do anything with anyway.

Thanks to the remote I can change various things without ever taking my eyes off the road/mirrors/dash gauges. Not that I do this frequently, mind you. Just the occasional skipping of tracks or volume tweaks more or less. Anything more intense has to wait till I'm parked or at a complete stop otherwise.


----------



## noob_pwn (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 24, 2011)

Esp Griffyn said:


> You may have noticed the speed limits in the UK are stupidly low in places, and they are getting lower. No study yet has satisfactorily proved that they reduce accidents, in fact the ones that the government has paid for have shown that accident black spots are still black spots and in some cases they have gotten worse since the cameras went up. Whoops. As long as the government are getting their pockets filled, it's ok
> 
> Don't believe what the government tells you, speed is not a major causative factor in most accidents, the number of accidents caused by someone losing control of their vehicle at speed. Most accidents in the UK are caused by people not using their mirrors, tail-gating on high speed roads and not paying attention to driving (using phones, putting on make-up, smoking, eating and drinking at the wheel etc), except there is not a camera that can be put up to constantly monitor these offences - and they are illegal offences, so it doesn't suit the governments income-generating agenda to say "We know speed is not the cause of accidents, factors X,Y and Z are much more important", because their income from scameras would be even more dubious.
> 
> The constant battering of the "Speed kills" message from the government and anti-motoring extremist groups like BRAKE! have destroyed common sense in the UK driver. The number of people who say "I don't speed, I'm a safe driver" while continuing to drive in an appalling fashion because they are poorly educated and unaware of what really causes death on the road is sickening. But like I say, the government's income from speed cameras is counted in millions of pounds every year, why would they want to stop that?


 

I never said speed was the main cause of car accidents in the UK, but having speed cameras forces people to take notice of their surroundings, hence being more focused on driving. If people knew that they could go as fast as they wanted anywhere because they know they probably wouldn't be caught, we'd have a lot more accidents. People wouldn't take as much notice. Besides, driving faster does give you less time to react to threats, and on roads outside busy areas like schools where potential risks are going to be more common, reducing the speed limit is logical.

And anyway, if people want to go zooming about in areas they shouldn't be, then I'm fine with them paying fines and keeping this country going. If someone wants to speed (which regardless of statistics, is dangerous) then they can be my guest. I can't see the argument against it myself. I'd still feel the same if I got caught.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm with Griffyn, have you got any idea what the Police/Government make off of speeding/bus lane/parking tickets?

A friggin' mint.

Speed doesn't kill people, bad driving and lack of paying attention kills people.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 24, 2011)

So what if the government makes money off it? They need money to keep this country going and if they didn't get it from that they'd tax or fine us somewhere else. It's a far more legitimate thing to tax people for driving faster than needed than anything else.

Speed does kill people, just not as much as lack of attention. If there were no speed cameras, people would go as fast as they wanted knowing they wouldn't be caught, and they'd get careless. Because we know speed limits and cameras are there, we ae more careful because we don't want to get caught. Therefore, it works.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 24, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I never said speed was the main cause of car accidents in the UK, but having speed cameras forces people to take notice of their surroundings, hence being more focused on driving. If people knew that they could go as fast as they wanted anywhere because they know they probably wouldn't be caught, we'd have a lot more accidents. People wouldn't take as much notice. Besides, driving faster does give you less time to react to threats, and on roads outside busy areas like schools where potential risks are going to be more common, reducing the speed limit is logical.
> 
> And anyway, if people want to go zooming about in areas they shouldn't be, then I'm fine with them paying fines and keeping this country going. If someone wants to speed (which regardless of statistics, is dangerous) then they can be my guest. I can't see the argument against it myself. I'd still feel the same if I got caught.


Not that I don't agree with you on many of your points, but I'm pretty sure that the Authobahn in Germany has lower crash rate statistics than the US interstates.

Fear on the American Interstate; or The Autobahn is my Homeland

And there are places that set their stoplights to have ridiculously short yellow lights, basically just to catch more people who can't possibly stop in time, and then ultra fast greenlights afterwards, which just makes it dangerous as fuck so they can generate some more revenue. The town I work in has much much faster yellow lights than where I live or the town where I got to school so there are times where you have to choose between almost/running a red light because of how quick the light changes or risk getting rear ended by having to slam on your breaks. EDIT: And I drive the speed limit, before anyone tries to make a fuss about that.
Shorter yellow lights boost red-light camera revenue | Technically Incorrect - CNET News


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 24, 2011)

Ross, I've never disagreed with you more 

If there were no speed limits then shit drivers wouldn't be given licenses and those of us who do use our fucking brains whilst driving would drive the appropriate speed that fitted where we were, like everyone does anyway.

Wait til you've been on the road every day for a year, you'll see what I mean. People drive as fast as they want anyway, because they know that speed limits are for those who insist on letting people treat them like children.


----------



## Randy (Mar 24, 2011)

Sevenstring.org


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 24, 2011)

We'll agree to disagree.  I've been driving enough to see how everyone else drives, and there are a lot of speed cameras where I live. They're just not an issue for me.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Mar 24, 2011)

The speedtrap cameras there look like birdhouses lol

Over here in Texas there just little white cameras strapped to the top of traffic lights.

We have redlight cameras here in a few places, so when you run a redlight it takes a pic of your license plate and you get a ticket in the mail a few weeks later.


----------



## SpottedBeaver (Mar 24, 2011)

Randy said:


> Sevenstring.org


 
What? How could you say such a thing?

Well... I should be working right now.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 24, 2011)

I wonder what the economic effect is of SS.org.


----------



## SD83 (Mar 24, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> We'll agree to disagree.  I've been driving enough to see how everyone else drives, and there are a lot of speed cameras where I live. They're just not an issue for me.


Neither are they for me... the "bad invention" in this case should be bad drivers. I have to agree with Scar Symmetry in one point: People who drive all day usually ignore th speed limit unless there are any speed traps. And most of the time, those people are not the problem. The problem are those who can't drive and still ignore the limit, as the limit is (or should be) set for the bad drivers. 
Bad invention: Pointless speed limits. I know a lot of people might think that there is no speed limit at all on the Autobahn, but I'd estimate at least 50% have speed limits. That might not seem much, but what is the point of a speed limit when you got three lanes per direction, little traffic (2-3 cars in sight on the left lane), the road is in perfect condition, no turns or hills or whatever, bright sunshine... and the street signs say "120 km/h". Seriously, wtf? Why? As for other countries where this is not the exception but the rule, same question. And, from someone who virtually lived on the Autobahn for the better part of the last year, 90% of the people don't drive faster than 140km/h anyway (and they would still go crazy if the government decided to make a universal law of their behaviour).
Do we have a thread about the Best technology/invention of all time?
Worst invention: Don't know if it counts as an "invention" because it's just a bunch of ideas that didn't work out at all:
Avro Canada VZ-9 Avrocar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The amount of fail in this is rather impressive...


*Maximum speed:* 300 mph (480 km/h; 260 kn) (estimated), 35 mph (56 km/h) (actual)
*Range:* 995 mi (865 nmi; 1,601 km) (estimated), 79 mi (127 km) (actual)
*Service ceiling:* 10,000 ft (3,048 m) (estimated), 3 ft (0.91 m) (actual)


----------



## metal_sam14 (Mar 24, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> Vista, and anything since. Yeah I'm a macfag, big whoop wanna fight about it?



You dont have to be a mac user to hate vista, I think it is just the general opinion of the world


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 24, 2011)

The Call of Duty Black Ops servers.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 24, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


>



I was going to post that! hahahaha



vampiregenocide said:


> The Call of Duty Black Ops servers.



24/7 Nuketown - HC - no GL - no last stand


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Mar 24, 2011)

DVD Rewinder is winning hard.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 24, 2011)

SD83 said:


> People who drive all day usually ignore th speed limit unless there are any speed traps. And most of the time, those people are not the problem. The problem are those who can't drive and still ignore the limit, as the limit is (or should be) set for the bad drivers.



100% agreed my man.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 24, 2011)

Variant said:


> As a product designer myself, I'm gonna throw this out out there:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They blow dick! I can't even fry an egg with those pieces of shit!


----------



## liamh (Mar 24, 2011)

Button flies, fuck them.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 24, 2011)

leandroab said:


> They blow dick! I can't even fry an egg with those pieces of shit!



I have never owned a not coil top stove, I think you just suck at making eggs


----------



## leandroab (Mar 24, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> I have never owned a not coil top stove, I think you just suck at making eggs



I cooked with gas stoves all my life. Every time I go to the US I have to suffer with those god forsaken pieces of ballsack. I burn everything with them.. I can't adjust the heat the same way I do with a gas one. I dunno, it's just different. it's fucking weird..

And I can cook way more than eggs maing!


----------



## Thep (Mar 24, 2011)

I know that they aren't the worst inventions, but I fucking hate those air blowers for drying your hands in bathrooms. I think they've been on the decline though, so thats good.


----------



## groph (Mar 24, 2011)

ddtonfire said:


> Dildos and vibrators. It keeps us real men from getting some.



Yeah. Goddamn women buy them all up and leave none left over. I feel your pain.

Technology/inventions that suck

- Printers
- High heels
- 2 slot toasters. Every toaster should have 4 slots.
- Itunes

I'm kind of with whoever is against the speed checkers (since I MUST add my opinion wherever I can). Safe driving will reduce accidents. To me, things like speed checkers are just more "nanny state" paternalistic interventions in our lives. I don't really support the police as an institution since they're not interested in protecting you. They look for reasons to arrest you. They have the power to completely deprive you of liberty and autonomy, they enforce racist laws, so no, I don't like cops or their instruments of liberty deprivation. I'll add tasers to my list since they're in no way whatsoever a non-lethal weapon.

EDIT: Thep, the motion-activated paper towel dispensers and faucets piss me off to no end, as well.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 24, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> idk, i mean mississauga has about 40% or more of its major intersections with these cameras. and since they went up, there have been more and more accidents and more people are breaking red lights as those cameras are a bit draconian. i mean, people are being forced to SLAM on their brakes just so they dont break the light. in doing so, they cause numerous accidents. and canadian winters dont help either...
> 
> and if thats not the case, and they realize that they cant stop in time, they speed up, again, forcing them to break the light...
> 
> and if they do break the light accidentally(maybe they were distracted for some stupid reason), the flash in their rare view mirror doesn't help either as it can cause momentary blindness or more panic...



That just means you have shitty drivers and the wrong tires.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Mar 24, 2011)

This is up there.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 24, 2011)

Thep said:


> I know that they aren't the worst inventions, but I fucking hate those air blowers for drying your hands in bathrooms. I think they've been on the decline though, so thats good.



Most of them suck, but that new Dyson Airblade that they've put in a few places(the mall near me and Universal Orlando are all I know) actually get your hands totally dry.

That Dyson guy is a genius.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Mar 24, 2011)

All worse than useless... One way to get killed, that's for sure!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 24, 2011)

PyramidSmasher said:


> This is up there.




That's the one from the Crimbus special, right?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 24, 2011)

Ryan-ZenGtr- said:


> [Hydrogen fuel cell videos]
> All worse than useless... One way to get killed, that's for sure!



How so?


----------



## Randy (Mar 24, 2011)

Tanning beds and spray tans


----------



## steve1 (Mar 24, 2011)

i hate square bowls. cant get the motherfunking soup out of the corners with my spoon


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 24, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> The Call of Duty Black Ops servers.


Not just the servers. The whole game sucks dick.



groph said:


> EDIT: Thep, the motion-activated paper towel dispensers and faucets piss me off to no end, as well.



I just don't wash my hands in public bathrooms. My dick is one of the cleanest parts of my body, and I only make them dirtier by touching other stuff in public bathrooms. When I open the door, my shirt or jacket is between my hand and the door handle.
NOTE: I don't shit in public bathrooms unless I really have to.


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 24, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> I just don't wash my hands in public bathrooms. My dick is one of the cleanest parts of my body, and I only make them dirtier by touching other stuff in public bathrooms. When I open the door, my shirt or jacket is between my hand and the door handle.
> NOTE: I don't shit in public bathrooms unless I really have to.




Saturday Morning Breakfast Cereal ?


----------



## Variant (Mar 24, 2011)

Skanky said:


> You're a product designer? Cool. What type of stuff do you do (I'm an M.E. / Designer).



Well, it's one of my diverse talents, my degree is in mechanical design, actually.  I've designed a motorcycle for a manufacturer in Arizona, as well as some hardware for telecommunications. I'd _*love*_ to do more, but I'm pretty much tied to graphic design stuff these days. It's extremely hard finding product design/ID work. Give me a shout if you know anybody though. 



> And yeah, I hate electric stoves with a passion too. They use an enormous amount of energy, take too long to heat up, take too long to cool down, and are hard to cook with. Plus, they will eventually burn out and need to be replaced.



All of those things are true, and do suck... but the worst part about coil-top stoves is the F'ing mess and cleanup. Just nightmarish.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 24, 2011)

Thep said:


> I know that they aren't the worst inventions, but I fucking hate those air blowers for drying your hands in bathrooms. I think they've been on the decline though, so thats good.



???

The Dyson Airblades are fucking amazing...

Now, that is supposing somebody did the math to say is better than using paper to dry your hands (money, environment, blabla)...


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 24, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Saturday Morning Breakfast Cereal ?


Wow.... I've actually never seen that before.
LMFAO


----------



## Skanky (Mar 24, 2011)

Ok here's some more FAIL for ya:

I'm an avid motorcyclist (sportbike, and I won't start a Harley vs. Japanese debate here, even though Harley itself is a barrel full of FAIL...) and here is a monstrosity that should never have been imagined:

The Dodge Tomahawk (Link)






Basically, Dodge engineers told a bunch of CAR designers to figure out how to make a motorcycle from a 500+ Hp V10 Dodge Viper engine. No expenses spared.

So they make this joke of a vehicle. They claim it has a theoretical top speed of close to 400 mph. They claim it can reach 60mph in 2.5 sec. It fucking has 4 wheels. what the fuck?


So here's the real let down - it costs at least a half million to buy one, it handles about as good as a shopping cart (just watch the vids), and guess what? It has a power/weight ratio that is arguably worse than most modern sportbikes.

What a fucking JOKE


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 24, 2011)

^What an expensive way to kill oneself.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Mar 24, 2011)

I always joke around with people that the "snooze" button was the worst invention ever created.

I know that YMMV, but I'm a very heavy sleeper! I usually end up pushing the snooze button 6 times before I turn off the alarm and go back to sleep, thereby sealing the deal that I will be forever late to anything before noon.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Mar 24, 2011)

Skanky said:


>




Windows CE, Windows ME, Windows NT. What does it spell? CEMENT!!!  (got this from a cheesy chain email from a few years back!)


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 25, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> 10 of the Dumbest Gadgets Ever Made - Oddee.com



No love for this? I think they're spectacular.


----------



## Thep (Mar 25, 2011)

groph said:


> EDIT: Thep, the motion-activated paper towel dispensers and faucets piss me off to no end, as well.



I was going to say that too, but at least they have a purpose that they achieve. And then you touch the door handle or the stalls so all the hands free experience is wasted any way.


----------



## -42- (Mar 25, 2011)

The Internet.


----------



## Skanky (Mar 25, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> No love for this? I think they're spectacular.










This is a lame product, but I'm pretty sure it's an amazing photo rendering of a virtual design (not a physical object - 100% computer generated).


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 25, 2011)

Skanky said:


> Ok here's some more FAIL for ya:
> 
> I'm an avid motorcyclist (sportbike, and I won't start a Harley vs. Japanese debate here, even though Harley itself is a barrel full of FAIL...) and here is a monstrosity that should never have been imagined:
> 
> The Dodge Tomahawk (Link)




Am I the only one who wants one and thinks it looks badass?


----------



## Randy (Mar 25, 2011)

Still only weighs half as much as a Gold Wing.


----------



## Skanky (Mar 25, 2011)

Randy said:


> Still only weighs half as much as a Gold Wing.








Yeah, but at least you can steer a Goldwing.


(EDIT: Just looked it up for shits and giggles... 1 Tomahawk = 3 Goldwings + 1 fatass)

Speaking of FAILcycles...


----------



## Evil7 (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 25, 2011)

It was cool, but Iwas just waiting for the wipe out. What a wipe out... yeesh.


----------

